# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل مخطوطة الاشارة والايماء الى حل لغز الماء للمقريزي

## عبدالرحمن

حمل مخطوطة الاشارة والايماء الى حل لغز الماء للمقريزي
المؤلف
احمد بن على بن عبدالقادر المقريزى

المقدمة 
فقد وقف ذو القريحة الشحيحة والخاطر على ما برزت به الاشارة الكريمة لحل لغز قد استغلق معناه 
الخاتمة 
فكفاك قوله تعالى وجعلنا من الما كل شى حى افلا يومون ففيه اعظم دلالة والله يعلم وانتم لاتعلمون ....ز لقصور باعى فى العلوم 
المصدر الازهر

حمل من هنا

----------


## د0باسم عبود الياسري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الاخ عبد الرحمن جزاك الله خير جزاء
حاولت عدة مرات تحميل مخطوط 
ويبلغني الموقع ان الاسم او كلمة المرور خطأ مع تأكدي من صحتهما
لك تحياتي

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> الاخ عبد الرحمن جزاك الله خير جزاء
> حاولت عدة مرات تحميل مخطوط 
> ويبلغني الموقع ان الاسم او كلمة المرور خطأ مع تأكدي من صحتهما
> لك تحياتي


حاول مرة اخرى  د.باسم الرابط صحيح وايضا المرفق

----------

